# طلب مساعدة: هل يملك أحدكم كتالوجات لقطاعات الألومنيوم



## كمال الدين (5 فبراير 2010)

هل لدي أحد المهندسين كتالوجات لقطاعات الألومنيوم و خاصة لشركات الألومنيوم التي تعمل في مصر مثل (السعد و أليوجلاس و p.s و غيرها) فقد شاهدت جميع المواضيع التي تتحدث عن موضوع تصميمات و أعمال الألوميتال و لكن لم أجد هذه الكتالوجات التي يتحدثون عنها و شكراً جزيلاً لأهتمامكم.


----------



## كمال الدين (11 فبراير 2010)

*أجزاء من كتالوج شركة السعد*

لقد وجدت لدي صديق بعض من كتالوج السعد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/219106168/14550421/__online.html


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

